
Happiness is hard to find in the brain (2018) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/60/searches/why-happiness-is-hard-to-findin-the-brain
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Trying to use fMRI to find happiness in the brain is like trying to use an
infrared camera to find the b-tree on a computer running Postgres.

Just like a b-tree is a complicated concept that doesn’t directly map to the
heat dispersal of transistors, happiness is a complicated concept that doesn’t
directly map to the metabolic rate of individual neurons.

~~~
op00to
This is covered just a short way into the article.

